# Markland



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried below Markland or know of anyone else?


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

have'nt been there in 3 yrs.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you're on foot.Fish from the Indiana side. Best water level is sub 20 ft. as close to the dam as possible, the snaggy rocks start about 100 ft down stream.and are ruthless! In a boat run up as far as the blow hole( also site of the old dam foundation). scan for a rollercoaster bottom , fish lay in the troughs.


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

I will go in a boat and give it a shot if the river stays in pool. We went once last year but we went closer to the gates and only got 5 sauger. Thanks for the tip


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

great time to employ your bottom walker /lindy-carolina rig skills. Pull up to blow hole, 25-50-75 off the wall drift down stream holding straight with troll motor. The old foundation is like a rail bed crossing the river , forming the long roller currents below. Use caution close to the north/Indiana shore . There are still pieces of the old dam submerged there .The powerhouse current takes you and BAM!! youre bouncing off an old wall or wreck just 1ft below pool.


----------

